# hi everyone from eastbourne,wow what a site



## lillymay (Nov 2, 2011)

hi, i only recently got interested in mice and i dont wish to breed or show, but i would like a small group of girlies as pets formyself and son, i think they are adorable and haveing been reading up on them for a while i have completely fallen in love and cant wait to become a mouse owner, but......... in my area they seem to be as rare as gold dust i cant find any for sale any where so my search online gave me this site, and its fantastic ive totaly enjoyed reading threads and looking at all the lovely pics, i especialy like the tri's and pied colours, please please if there is anyone in my area who has any babys please reply, i cany wait to get some mice, and i do just want them as pets, so they dont have to be show quality, many thanks if you've read all this i do tend to waffle on lol.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

there are going to be some shows held in Crawley in the new year .If you have transport you could arrange to collect some mice from there.


----------



## lillymay (Nov 2, 2011)

hi, thanks for that, i will defo attend would be nice to just come along also, i could watch them going about there business for hours lol, many thanks again


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

